# on cloud 9, but.....



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

After 4 years together my hubs finally went down on me! I hung in there, didn't make a big deal and start fights over it, never held it against him and he finally did it on his own!

There's just one thing.... He insists on spraying my hoo hoo with perfume. He'll go down for a quick kiss without it, but if he's gonna be spending any real time down there he wants to spray. 

Im going to insurrection tomorrow to try and find a substitute for the perfume... But in all.honesty im kind of offended. I wash when i get home from work (which isnt all that physically demanding anyway)... I feel like im constantly doing laundry and i dont wear dirty clothes... 

Ive never had any complaints from previous visitors to the area.... Its just weird. I guess ill just head to the store to find a substitute and count my blessings. 

Ps... Does anyone know of something i can buy to help with this situation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lubricant... don't spray it with perfume ffs. If I were you I would smack that boy upside the head!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Does he spray his ding a ling with perfume? What do you tend to wash with? Unscented soap or scented like strawberry kiwi or something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

That sounds like something out of an HBO sitcom. Any man knows that eating their wife/GF out is a job that needs to be done, in good times and bad. I can't imagine what your reaction was when he went for the perfume bottle.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

I believe that it is psychological. Going down isn't very popular in here and the few who consider it are constantly talking about the smell/taste. I never understood that, even though I didn't have that many partners, I always found the musky scent to be a bit arousing actually.

I think he may be exagerating without realizing it. I understand that it took him a lot of time to get comfortable with the idea of cunnilingus, so I think you should be patient a little bit more.
It's normal that you feel offended, and I'm sure there's nothing wrong with your area, but maybe you should focus on the pleasure you're getting out of it.
In France there's a type of candy that you can put between your lips and it can both simulating to you and fun for your husband. I'm sure it exists in the US. You might consider using cream or peanut butter oil (the downside that it can get really messy).


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I love the smell/scent of arroused p*ssy. but I got to say I dated a girl with an overly strong scent and It wasn't all that fun. I still did it but it was a chore.

maybe he has a sensitive nose. maybe spray alittle perfume on it your self before you guys start. not really that bad atleast hes trying.

maybe it the price you have to pay to get some oral


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with ^^. There is something to be said about the scent of a woman.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

I use a dial body wash, it is lightly scented... Nothing too crazy. 

I think its all in his head... Psh

Im going to the store today... The candy sounds pretty awesome! Cant wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

4 years? wow. that is one of my favorite things to do, but it is nice when the woman perhaps cleanses and puts lotion or something on prior instead of after a loooooong day maybe sweating or something. face it that area for both men and women doesn't get air throughout the day much so it's easy to build up a scent. some are stronger than others.

don't be offended - go to an adult store or something too - there's tons of good smelling stuff to make it even more fun. 

4 years - that's a deal breaker for me if a woman doesn't allow me to do it.

Joe


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2012)

There's lubricant you can buy that makes it taste like a jolly rancher and masks the smell.

Another bit of advice - don't eat fish if you want him to go down on you. It makes it smell and taste like not-fresh fish.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

It took my H 18 years. Just saying... And yes, I perform oral.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

Aww... A deal breaker? Im glad it wasnt a deal breaker for me! But yeah, 4 years is a long time. Glad i waited too because its new and fun so our sex life isnt getting stale. We can have some fun with the different tastes and smells! Thanks for the fish tip!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> Aww... A deal breaker? Im glad it wasnt a deal breaker for me! But yeah, 4 years is a long time. Glad i waited too because its new and fun so our sex life isnt getting stale. We can have some fun with the different tastes and smells! Thanks for the fish tip!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have told my wife in the past that I would rather eat her then a real dinner sometimes. That is how much I enjoy it.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

Aggie said:


> There's lubricant you can buy that makes it taste like a jolly rancher and masks the smell.
> 
> Another bit of advice - don't eat fish if you want him to go down on you. It makes it smell and taste like not-fresh fish.


My wife eats fish all the time and it's never taken on that smell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I adore the smell, taste, texture and everything about my wife's vagina. In my opinion, it's actually 'too' clean, where it doesn't have that unique scent to it. I actually prefer it when it's a little sweaty and aroused. More of a smell and taste.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Tell him you don't want him spraying perfume down there. That it could cause an infection--that's a very sensitive area. Plus you don't want allergies.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

If he doesn't like the smell, he doesn't like the smell. It really doesn't matter one iota what every other guy you've been with liked. That's akin to being baffled that your husband doesn't like steak just because all the other men you were with enjoyed steak. 

I enjoy eating *****, but we took that off the menu because I can't bear the smell of my wife's ***** when she's on birth control. It totally alters the fragrance, and the smell is repugnant to me. It's not so strong that it interferes with anything else, but to have my nose and tongue that close up is not appealing. The only time I enjoy eating her out is when she's off it.

Don't be offended by your husband's dislike for your smell. If you say you're clean, then you're clean. It just might be something as simple as him just not liking your natural smell. There really is nothing you can do about that, so do NOT waste your time taking it personally.

Quite frankly I think the people who are saying your husband should just get over a repugnant smell are being totally unrealistic.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

To be clear I didn't say he should get over it but to grab a perfume bottle and spray it? For one... that's rude and a blow to her self esteem. For another... it could irritate her skin down there. Perhaps even cause a rash. That's why I suggest lubricant or a soap with a bit more scent. Heck maybe both and a change of diet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Is he new to doing it? I know I started doing it right away as a teenager and to tell the truth the first few times it took some getting used to. Then when I met my wife, she didn't want it at all. I tried many times and she would stop me. So for over 20 years I never did it. Then when we started improving things this year I pushed the issue and didn't give up so easily. And ya, it took a little getting used to again. Don't get me wrong, I love it. Love the taste, the scent, the look and feel, everything about it. But it's not like anything else and it was just a little "surprising" the first couple times. And it fluctuates quite a bit. I can tell how worked up she is, or if she's faking arousal by the scent.

I equate it to drinking wine. The first time I tasted wine it was like, whoa, not sure about this stuff.....and I didn't understand why everyone seemed to like wine so much. But over time I've grown to love the taste of wine and drink a lot of it. But that first sip was a shock.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

op has the perfume irritated you at all do you have skin allergies or sensitive skin? if not then be happy your getting oral. if my wife told me I'll give you more oral if you put some colone down there I'b be smelling like flowers/brute/oldspice and any other that I could think of.


or let it offend you and go back to no oral.....your choice.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't understand the whole needing to add a perfume thing. 

I do realize that everyone's body chemistry is different. I've been with some woman that are very mild and some that are noticeably stronger but I've never encountered a woman that was not fragrantly appetizing unless she was having some medical issues down there.

I enjoy the natural fragrance of a women. It is such a powerful natural afrodisiac and drives me wild when she's aroused. 

Like 40isthenew20 said, there is a point in which she can be too clean for me...almost sterile. I preferre her scent a little stronger. If she were to shower in the morning, by that evening, would be about right or even the next day.

In the beginning, when I was happily married, we experimented with oils, lotions and various fragrances but in the end, I always preferred her natural.

I like a touch of perfume but I want a woman to smell and taste like a woman. So there...my $.02


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

Birth control changes your smell???? O.m.g. Well maybe thats got something to do with it??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

I had some mild burning from the alcohol, but not too bad... Im more worried about getting an infection... Ive never had one and dont wanna start now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> Birth control changes your smell???? O.m.g. Well maybe thats got something to do with it??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Birth control changes my wife's smell so noticeably that she actually went off of it once, without telling me, and when I was done fingering her I detected a difference, smelled my finger, tasted it, and said "You're off your birth control. Why didn't you tell me?".


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Birth control changes my wife's smell so noticeably that she actually went off of it once, without telling me, and when I was done fingering her I detected a difference, smelled my finger, tasted it, and said "You're off your birth control. Why didn't you tell me?".


That would make sense because birth control pills are a form of artificial hormone and hormones will alter her natural odor. I had an EX that was on BC and her scent was always mild.

I've also noticed a difference in odor depending on what time of the month it is for her...noticeably different. Immediately following her period they seem to be more mild but as the cycle progresses her scent changes and becomes stronger. Personally, I find her mid-cycle scent to be the most arousing. I think it is tied to ovulation.

Sorry...TMI How did I get on this subject?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

When I first started seeing my GF, she told me that if I'd shave my junk, we would both enjoy BJ's more. I took that (correctly, I still believe) that I would get them more frequently and with more enthusiasm because she would enjoy giving them more when she wasn't flossing after each trip down under. I didn't take offense at this and get my knickers in a twist. Instead, I stopped by the drugstore on my way home and bought a complete "manscaping" kit, and used it before our next date.

What about YOU applying the perfume carefully prior to him going downtown? I'm sure you can keep it off the delicate girly bits. Let it dry, and you should be good to go.

C


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

I love going down on her she tastes great and the smell is intoxicating. However, my wife does not care for me (or anyone except another woman) to go down on her. She says she doesnt want me going down on her because she doesnt like me kissing her after.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> I love going down on her she tastes great and the smell is intoxicating. However, my wife does not care for me (or anyone except another woman) to go down on her. She says she doesnt want me going down on her because she doesnt like me kissing her after.


But she will/would allow another woman to go down on her? Sorry, but I call bullshyt.

And all you have to do is promise not to kiss her after. That's no reason for not letting you go down on her. That's an excuse.

ETA: I'm not saying that you're lying, I'm saying that she is.

C


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the old saying goes if it smells like fish.........eat the dish if it smells like colone leave it alone.
but if it smells like rotten fish then thats a different story!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> I love going down on her she tastes great and the smell is intoxicating. However, my wife does not care for me (or anyone except another woman) to go down on her. She says she doesnt want me going down on her because she doesnt like me kissing her after.


I don't think she likes your technique. sounds like bs to me.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol chilly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

PBear said:


> But she will/would allow another woman to go down on her? Sorry, but I call bullshyt.
> 
> And all you have to do is promise not to kiss her after. That's no reason for not letting you go down on her. That's an excuse.
> 
> ...


Why would she lie to me? If she doesnt like the taste of her Pu$$y then she doesnt like the taste.
She lets me go down on her. I said she doesnt care for me going down on her.

I agree with chillymorn. I dont think she likes my Technique. lol


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Gaia said:


> Lol chilly!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you were thinking it. you were just too nice too say it!


another saying is I never had a bad bj/oral..... well I have and would rather not have a bj if its going to be bad!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> Why would she lie to me? If she doesnt like the taste of her Pu$$y then she doesnt like the taste.
> She lets me go down on her. I said she doesnt care for me going down on her.
> 
> I agree with chillymorn. I dont think she likes my Technique. lol


practice makes perrrrrrrrrrrrfact...purr like a kitten. meow


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

Shiksa said:


> It took my H 18 years. Just saying... And yes, I perform oral.




18 years!! geeesh!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> Why would she lie to me? If she doesnt like the taste of her Pu$$y then she doesnt like the taste.
> She lets me go down on her. I said she doesnt care for me going down on her.
> 
> I agree with chillymorn. I dont think she likes my Technique. lol



And that's the lie. Rather than telling you that the two of you need to work on your technique, she makes excuses why she doesn't like you to go down on her.

As to WHY she's lying, my vote is because she doesn't want to hurt your feelings.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Im sure she thinks my technique sucks. Im not hurt by this.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> Im sure she thinks my technique sucks. Im not hurt by this.


Then carry on, by all means. Personally, I'd rather hear the truth and learn how to please my partner better rather than dwell in ignorance, but to each their own. And I mean that in a non-insulting way. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> you were thinking it. you were just too nice too say it!
> 
> 
> another saying is I never had a bad bj/oral..... well I have and would rather not have a bj if its going to be bad!



Watcha talking bout willis? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

PBear said:


> Then carry on, by all means. Personally, I'd rather hear the truth and learn how to please my partner better rather than dwell in ignorance, but to each their own. And I mean that in a non-insulting way.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


After 18 years you'd think I would have learned by now lol. I'm not insulted. Btw she's not the best at oral either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> After 18 years you'd think I would have learned by now lol. I'm not insulted. Btw she's not the best at oral either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL Sounds like to 2 of you need to just sit down and have it out, but if it works for you who am I to judge.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Clark G said:


> 4 years - that's a deal breaker for me if a woman doesn't allow me to do it.


Agreed and on the flip of this, I wouldn't want to be with a man who didn't go down. Sexual dealbreakers!



suspiciousOfPeople said:


> I love going down on her she tastes great and the smell is intoxicating. However, my wife does not care for me (or anyone except another woman) to go down on her. She says she doesnt want me going down on her because she doesnt like me kissing her after.


Maybe your wife is gay.

Men: is it weird to you if a woman wants you to kiss her after you've gone down on her? Is this something you like? Or is it something that turns you off? Do most women like you to do this or not? Curious.


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

Men: is it weird to you if a woman wants you to kiss her after you've gone down on her? Is this something you like? Or is it something that turns you off? Do most women like you to do this or not? Curious.[/QUOTE said:


> My wife doesn't like it but sometimes she will let me just because she knows how hot I find it. (This is extremely rare, and only after a few drinks)


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Agreed and on the flip of this, I wouldn't want to be with a man who didn't go down. Sexual dealbreakers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a turn on, and I'm happy to oblige. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I can't imagine this. How could anyone not want to be down there.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

MarriedMojo said:


> LOL Sounds like to 2 of you need to just sit down and have it out, but if it works for you who am I to judge.


No, we don't need too. Our sex lives are quite fun as they are. We are very happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> I can't imagine this. How could anyone not want to be down there.


I don't think every woman knows the power she can hold over a man just by opening her legs to her lover. I know with my wife I don't have to be right on top of it to smell that lovely little thing. Its even more of a turn on then the perfume she wears which is usually what starts everything for me.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Agreed and on the flip of this, I wouldn't want to be with a man who didn't go down. Sexual dealbreakers!
> [\QUOTE]
> Again, I do go fuzzy flounder fishing with her. She doesn't refuse it.
> 
> ...


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's my take on the smell and taste of vaginas.

There are all sorts of states of a rockin vajayjay.

There is the freshly washed state

There is the post-arousal state, not immediately following a shower

There is an unwashed state

There is an unwashed and aroused state

There is funky time, which is like no shower for 2-3 days and you just ran a 10k in Jamaica

And there is what I call "the locker room" where you attempt to cover that up with some sort of lady hygiene product, lotion, fruity thing, or perfume.


Most sexy to me is the chick is who fresh and clean, but I'm not eating her out right after the shower. There's been some arousal down there. The advantage is that everything tastes sweet but there's no stinky stinky.

Next would be right out of the shower, because there's no funk down there. It kind of loses it's sweetness though right out of the shower. And I don't like the taste of soap or fragrance either. 

Sometimes if it's unwashed and aroused, there is a really strong smell, but it isn't always bad. Sometimes it can make it taste really sweet, but I've also tasted a pee flavor from that too so it's a real hit or miss.

Funky time is no good, not sure I could hang out there for long when it smells like someone opened up a can of tuna.

The locker room is the worst, because you have the nasty funk but also it tastes like eating a deodorant stick. Perfume may smell nice but it tastes like a$$.


I am 100% anti-perfume down there. If it's like a gentle scent from the rest of her body that's fine, but I would be utterly repulsed if a girl sprayed perfume directly on her lady parts.


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Putting scented products down there can cause infections. _NOT_ pleasant. 

That said, I'm happy he finally went down on you!  

Also, someone asked if women like to be kissed after oral sex....my response? Yes please!


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> Ps... Does anyone know of something i can buy to help with this situation?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I'd quite like to buy your husband a clue.

But, if you're happy that's all that matters...though I don't consider this a "cloud 9" experience...and I don't think you should either.

To me, oral sex (good oral sex) is an act of animal passion.

It's carnal. It's lustful. It's very intimate. 

You don't over think it. 

Or perfume it.

(that would totally kill it for me)


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

Shiksa said:


> It took my H 18 years. Just saying... And yes, I perform oral.


That's ridiculous.

Just saying...


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey if you really enjoyed it thats all that matters. I would not suggest that he spray perfume down there. I really wish they would make an Ode' de My Wife that I could have with me all the time...TMI? Just saying YUM.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

Dont be mean to my hubs india.... I appreciate his effort.. Hes never done it before and thats why he's so apprehensive. It's not the end of the world... Just something he needs help with, and i dont know much about eating vaginas so i thought id get some insight from those who know. So gentlemen, thanks for your thoughts... We're going to have fun learning a way we are both happy with!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

IndiaInk said:


> Well, I'd quite like to buy your husband a clue.
> 
> But, if you're happy that's all that matters...though I don't consider this a "cloud 9" experience...and I don't think you should either.
> 
> ...


What does any of this have to do with her husband, and his tastes?

Unless you're the one who's going to be eating her out, this doesn't apply whatsoever to what she's going through.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

jaquen said:


> What does any of this have to do with her husband, and his tastes?
> 
> Unless you're the one who's going to be eating her out, this doesn't apply whatsoever to what she's going through.


What on earth do you mean?

It has _absolutely everything_ to do with her husband's tastes.

_I just don't like them._

And I don't think the OP should indulge them (at least...not forever).

Furthermore, considering she herself felt compelled to write a pretty clear argument against "self-fumigation":

_"But *in all.honesty im kind of offended.* I wash when i get home from work (which isnt all that physically demanding anyway)... I feel like im constantly doing laundry and i dont wear dirty clothes... 

Ive never had any complaints from previous visitors to the area.... *Its just weird*"_

Perhaps instead of rushing out to accommodate "his tastes"...the OP might pause and reflect on whether or not his tastes might be ultimately "mutable".

Or Perhaps not.

It's just my opinion.

(But I'm fairly confident that even as a differing opinion, it's still *on point*  )


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> Dont be mean to my hubs india...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Was I being mean?

Maybe...

Or maybe I'd just hate for your husband to sell himself short?

I'd say the odds are in favor of him having an "inner-animal" lurking beneath the surface.

After all, wouldn't that be the *ultimate ideal* since _"in all honesty you are sort-of offended_"?

Baby-steps are fine. Of course. 

But even you're okay with shellacking yourself in "jolly rancher delight" for the present...

I'd hope _you both_ would't give up entirely on digging for that animal passion.

And then you could be on "cloud-9"...no perfume required. :smthumbup:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

IndiaInk said:


> What on earth do you mean?
> 
> It has _absolutely everything_ to do with her husband's tastes.
> 
> ...


I'm talking of you presenting your subjective view of oral sex as some sort of objective truth, by which you stand in judgement against the OP's husband.

You want to "buy him a clue", you challenge her own "cloud 9 experience", and suggest that she second guess her own delight, and all for what purpose?

Because YOU find oral sex on a woman to be some inalienable right, an "act of animal passion", that is innately "carnal", "lustful", and "intimate". These descriptions actually make it seem as though men are hardwired to eat poon.

None of this has to do with her OP, or her husband's aversion to oral sex. He doesn't like the smell of her. No amount of intellectualizing the supposed importance of going down on a woman is going to make the man's natural sense of smell suddenly, and magically, adapt to eating her *****. And clearly if he's gone 4 years without doing so, it has not been a carnal, lustful, and intimate act for him.

And I don't mean to single you out alone. The majority of posts in this thread seem to be geared toward providing a running infomercial on the glory of cunnilingus.

But the bottom line is that THIS man doesn't appear to share this view, and all the "what's wrong with him" conjecture is pointless, and frankly insulting, as it suggests that ALL men are the same, and that something is inherently wrong with the OP's husband that he doesn't share this view. 

This is like suggesting that a woman who doesn't find anal sex, or blow jobs, appealing is deserving of reprimand, and to have her entire sexual POV denounced.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

*Note: Though I have no problem sincerely arguing my point, please know that what follows is done in the _spirit of fun_...(or maybe I'm just really tired of studying for my Biochemistry exam)

_"I'm talking of you presenting your subjective view of oral sex as some sort of objective truth, by which you stand in judgement against the OP's husband."_

This is an internet forum. There is very little in the way of _objective truth_ to be found anywhere here.

(And, I suppose if you want to get *really* philosophical about it: _Can anything ever really be considered "objective truth" at all?_)


_You want to "buy him a clue", you challenge her own "cloud 9 experience", and suggest that she second guess her own delight, and all for what purpose?

Because YOU find oral sex on a woman to be some inalienable right, an "act of animal passion", that is innately "carnal", "lustful", and "intimate". These descriptions actually make it seem as though men are hardwired to eat poon._


Yes. Indeed. Correct on all counts.

And Thank-you for making my case for me that I presented _nothing _as objective truth. 

From my "offending" post, for clarity:

_Well, *I'd quite like to* buy your husband a clue.

*though I don't consider this a "cloud 9" experience..and I don't think you should either.

To me, oral sex (good oral sex) is an act of animal passion.

You don't over think it. 

Or perfume it.

(that would totally kill it for me)*_*

So to reiterate, phrases like "for me"  and "I don't think"  are generally used to convey OPINION.


None of this has to do with her OP, or her husband's aversion to oral sex. 

Well Again. Yes. It. Does.

You just don't like my opinion.

My opinion is that rather than working to "fix" herself...her husband should work to overcome his aversion.

You accept his aversion as unalterable. I don't. 


(and again, you may disagree with my assessment...but that's not what I take issue with..nor am I trying to defend the inherent"rightness" of my opinion.)

My issue is with your contention that said opinion is irrelevant or out of the scope of discussion for this thread...simply because I think the OP is working to fix the "wrong problem" in this circumstance.

And the OP may completely ignore my opinion. That's totally groovy.

But again, it wasn't out of the scope of the thread simply because I don't accept her initial "question" as unassailable...and the only problem worth seeing and addressing in this thread.

Truly, that'd be a dangerous way for the world to operate.

You can see this clearly when taken to extremes, (i.e. if a women whose husband beats her, asks for makeup suggestions to hide the bruises...should I merely start listing brands?)

The same principle applies here (well...in my opinion anyway).

And I don't mean to single you out alone. The majority of posts in this thread seem to be geared toward providing a running infomercial on the glory of cunnilingus.

Yes...and for every person who glorifies oral sex, you can find one who decries it. 

If they're not in this forum...then it's just a demographics issue.

But the bottom line is that THIS man doesn't appear to share this view, and all the "what's wrong with him" conjecture is pointless, and frankly insulting, as it suggests that ALL men are the same, and that something is inherently wrong with the OP's husband that he doesn't share this view. 


To some extent I do see your point (i.e. I appreciate the rationale upon which your opinion has been formed)

But again...this goes back to the inherently subjective nature of this topic (and a lot of relationship topics) 

So while I think this is something that he can (and should) work to change.

You do not. You view it as a permanent condition which must be accepted and respected. And because of this, all countering views are necessarily: offensive, wasteful and pointless conjecture. Looking at it from your perspective, that's perfectly logical.

Still, you can't pull "universal objective truth" from either of our opinions.

But I'd submit that they BOTH have a home in this thread.


This is like suggesting that a woman who doesn't find anal sex, or blow jobs, appealing is deserving of reprimand, and to have her entire sexual POV denounced.

Yep. Pretty much. 

I'm sure I could find someone to denounce her POV and someone to laud it. 

This is the nature of people.

This is the nature of coffee shop banter, awkward Thanksgiving dinner political debates...

and Internet Forums.

(wow...this is SHAMEFULLY long isn't it? and tragically unimportant...alas, I'm also sure I could've mastered Cholesterol Metabolism in the time I put into crafting this argument...but can you just admit that I win?...c'mon...you know you want to)*


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

Sooooo.... Drama aside.... We tried an orange creamcicle flavor and i tried it on him and liked it.... Then he tried and didn't like it. He said he likes the taste i have, but not the smell and that the perfume better. So im becoming more ok with it. and i told him he's such a better lover and not so selfish.... And that comment struck a nerve with him. I dont think he ever thought about sex that way before.... 

But its so great.... He just wants to please me! Its all he talks about.... So whats a little spray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Whatever gets your box licked...


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Nandos...I really, really would recommend finding something else to substitute the smell. Perfume can irritate the urethra and cause a UTI. I struggle with UTI's, and I take really good care of my body...UTI's have really effected our sex life. It's your body, of course, I just would hate to hear that you've gotten a rash or an infection after such a great step forward with your husband.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have all kinds of things I do down there to keep my vajayjay smelling nice..... but coconut oil is awesome.... or any kind of natural oil, for that matter. I mean, you can cook with the stuff, use it as body oil, use it for your hair, the possibilities are ENDLESS LOL. I used to put a little conditioner in my pubes (i'm shaved but there's still a small triangle) but then I discovered HEY....if coconut oil can make my hair look and smell awesome, I wonder what it could do for my vagina? Hmmmmm. So it works for me. I tried the perfumes that are designed for that region and they just irritated me. I'm sensitive to that sort of stuff. You can get a huge tub of coconut oil from Walmart in the health/vitamin section for like $10 and it literally lasts forever. 

I have my own little vagina regimen to make sure she's not smelling foul or looking crazy LOL. 

Created2Write I have the SAME problem. I am very susceptible to UTI's and yeast infections no matter how cautious I am..... though I have learned things over the years that have made them less frequent.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

KL do you actually stick the coconut oil IN or just rub it in your downstair hair?

I like that idea way more than perfume


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

COguy said:


> KL do you actually stick the coconut oil IN or just rub it in your downstair hair?
> 
> I like that idea way more than perfume


Haha no, definitely not *in*. When I get out of the shower I like to use powder on my inner thighs and I don't want my situation looking gray down there LOL. So I just lightly oil around there, nothing inside though and not so much it's greasy. Just enough so that it's not dry but not to the point you can actually *feel* oil. That's what I like about coconut oil, it's not greasy. My face breaks out from anything too oily but I can moisturize my face with coconut oil, no problem. It's just that awesome:smthumbup:


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

Doesnt that affect the taste tho? I have no hair anyway.... So nothing to really oil. Im out of ideas.... Can't think of anything that masks the smell but doesnt affect the taste.... Meh...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

nandosbella said:


> Doesnt that affect the taste tho? I have no hair anyway.... So nothing to really oil. Im out of ideas.... Can't think of anything that masks the smell but doesnt affect the taste.... Meh...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the taste of coconut oil is awesome, like a mounds bar on your mound. I need someone to try this on...


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

Shoot, I go down on my wife right after she works out. It's all good.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Perfume near your belly button. No uti. Close enough to smell. Doesn't affect taste. You can thank me later.


----------



## cashybum (Aug 16, 2012)

Have you tasted the coconut oil? Does it taste good? I love coconut candy.. I'm thinking BJ's might be more pleasant with coconut! I've tried the fruity lubes and I wasn't thrilled but maybe coconut would do the trick..


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> I use a dial body wash, it is lightly scented... Nothing too crazy.
> 
> I think its all in his head... Psh
> 
> ...



Only if you mean as his nose and mouth are in his head. I confess to having tasted it, smelled it, touched, and played with only one in my life, ever, but it varies a lot. Hairy, I just can't handle it. Shaved clean and directly out of the shower where it was scrubbed and rinsed thoroughly, no problem. 

I agree, a sweetish flavored lube that's not subtle, yet not powerful, would go miles toward improving my interest in it, because I really, REALLY enjoy what it does to her (wife). If I could handle the taste and aroma for more than a brief (few minutes) time, I'd happily drive her insane with unending earth-shaking orgasms till they stacked on top of each other and made her pass out. Even as it is, she gets so overstimulated that I can only ever so gently do things.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

This conversation seems so wrong to even be needed. I get it if there's odor but come on man. He needs to use common problem solving skills. Solve the odor issue and go to town.

It's a natural thing.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> Sooooo.... Drama aside.... We tried an orange creamcicle flavor and i tried it on him and liked it.... Then he tried and didn't like it. He said he likes the taste i have, but not the smell and that the perfume better. So im becoming more ok with it. and i told him he's such a better lover and not so selfish.... And that comment struck a nerve with him. I dont think he ever thought about sex that way before....
> 
> But its so great.... He just wants to please me! Its all he talks about.... So whats a little spray
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My be you have a bacterial infection. My wife had this once. We tried various home remedies recommended on the internet (they never worked). So she went to the doctor and she did a pelvic exam and said yup youve got a bacterial infection. The Dr. prescribed my wife an antibiotic, no unprotected sex or swimming for ten days, and cotton underwear. after 5 days the smell went away and after 10 our life was back to normal.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

There's no bacterial infection..... Everyones body smells like something.... He just doesnt care for my natural smell.... Like i said... He can stay down there for quick kisses.... But any real time goes with spray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> There's no bacterial infection..... Everyones body smells like something....* He just doesnt care for my natural smell*.... Like i said... He can stay down there for quick kisses.... But any real time goes with spray
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. End of story. It's like most of this thread is trying to debate your husband into magically changing his sense of smell.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

Well... I think he has more of a mental block about it.... Like the guy comparing the experience to tasting wine... The first few times is like "whoa"... Lets see. I think soon he wont need anything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Like I said before, do you need to have it right on your vaginal opening? Or can you apply it yourself, maybe staying a few inches away. Then let it dry, and you should be good to go.

C


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Exactly. End of story. It's like most of this thread is trying to debate your husband into magically changing his sense of smell.


Well you can't argue with hard facts...vaginas are awesome.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

COguy said:


> Well you can't argue with hard facts...vaginas are awesome.


Nobody said otherwise.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't really imagine not loving the natural smell of someone I was in love with. It's part of the chemistry. and I wouldfeel rejected and unnaccepted if my husband didn't like how I smelled.

Please stop with the perfume. If you don't have a bacterial infection now, you're going to end up with one. What about pure cacao butter rubbed into the skin where your pubic hair would be?


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Why not just go to a sex shop? These people are professionals when it comes to this sort of stuff. That's what they're there for.


----------

